# out of the way Sub Box



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Are there any out of the way sub boxes available for the Cruze? Something similar to this but without the Sub & Amp included. I only need the box...


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

XtremeRevolution builds top notch custom boxes. I've never seen just a box similar to that.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I did see his post, I will have to PM him about it. I already have an Amp & Sub, so I only need the box, and I really don't want to pay $600+

on another note.. how did you plastidip your steering wheel emblem? Just mask it off, or did you remove it?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

How small do you want it, and where would you place it?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> I did see his post, I will have to PM him about it. I already have an Amp & Sub, so I only need the box, and I really don't want to pay $600+
> 
> on another note.. how did you plastidip your steering wheel emblem? Just mask it off, or did you remove it?


I removed it and then taped it off to paint it.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How small do you want it, and where would you place it?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Same place as the one I linked. towards the rear, in the recessed area on the side of the trunk (side of car doesn't matter to me). I just need it for a 10" sub (orignial Kicker CVR, which does not require a lot of air space), I can get sub measurements if needed.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> Same place as the one I linked. towards the rear, in the recessed area on the side of the trunk (side of car doesn't matter to me). I just need it for a 10" sub (orignial Kicker CVR, which does not require a lot of air space), I can get sub measurements if needed.


A few things I need you to be aware of. An original Kicker 10" CVR is not likely to work well in a small box no matter what the manufacturer specifications say. I can almost guarantee it will not sound good. That said, post the T/S parameters and I'll tell you why with a more detailed analysis. I can design and build a box for that particular area, but I've had the design on the back burner since there hasn't been a huge demand for it, and depth may be an issue. You sacrifice a lot of sound quality and output just to have the sub mounted into the side of the trunk. 

I'll play around with the trunk this week and see what I can do.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What about custom free floating rear deck baffle?

Like a raised mounting box/plane so the woofer's cone clears the stock 6x9" cut outs, but has the voice coil sit in the opening? Then a matching mount for his amp on top of the other 6x9 to keep it symmetrical? I'm not sure if this can be implemented, but its a thought/idea.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> What about custom free floating rear deck baffle?
> 
> Like a raised mounting box/plane so the woofer's cone clears the stock 6x9" cut outs, but has the voice coil sit in the opening? Then a matching mount for his amp on top of the other 6x9 to keep it symmetrical? I'm not sure if this can be implemented, but its a thought/idea.


Actually not a bad idea...if you can find a way to seal the baffle. Take a look under the rear deck.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, you'll be happy to hear that I partnered with someone to make custom fiberglass boxes available, which are designed to fit perfectly in the rear driver corner of the car. 

See my last post in this thread for more details on this news:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...xtremerevolution-co-mobile-audio-parts-2.html


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> A few things I need you to be aware of. An original Kicker 10" CVR is not likely to work well in a small box no matter what the manufacturer specifications say. I can almost guarantee it will not sound good. That said, post the T/S parameters and I'll tell you why with a more detailed analysis. I can design and build a box for that particular area, but I've had the design on the back burner since there hasn't been a huge demand for it, and depth may be an issue. You sacrifice a lot of sound quality and output just to have the sub mounted into the side of the trunk.
> 
> I'll play around with the trunk this week and see what I can do.


I am open to other options. I just need it out of the way of the main part of the trunk, as I put a baby stroller in there, so a box pushed back against the seats won't work. The sub is currently in a small down-fire box made for a Chevy S10.



XtremeRevolution said:


> Well, you'll be happy to hear that I partnered with someone to make custom fiberglass boxes available, which are designed to fit perfectly in the rear driver corner of the car.
> 
> See my last post in this thread for more details on this news:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...xtremerevolution-co-mobile-audio-parts-2.html


That is awesome! I'm sending a PM


----------

